# Sanpitch from middle Utah



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

My daughter made a video of me "showing off" some of my sticks (wish I could post it here). She put it on you tube. to see search "sanpitch oak rootball shillelagh". Scrub Oak is common around here and ever patch has a dead stick, only problem is finding one that is straight enough and the right size.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Checked out your videos, Sanpitch. Nice stuff!


----------



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks! dww2


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Checking out your videos right now Sanpitch.

I'm also posting the links.

1 of 3: 




2 of 3: 




3 of 3: 




They're some fine looking sticks.


----------



## Sanpitch (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you Rodney!


----------

